# Porting OpenEmr to FreeBSD



## goprisko (Jul 25, 2017)

Hi,

For security reasons, I want to run OpenEmr on a BSD platform.  Either FreeBSD or OpenBSD seem
appropriate.

OpenEMR runs on Linux, Windows, and OSX.  Given OSX is based on Darwin, would seem OpenEMR should run on BSD too.

OpenEMR requires the FAMP stack (apache, MySQL, PHP).  It also requires FireFox or similar.

It appears to me that OpenEMR is basically a bunch of HTML scripts which pop webPages up in the 
User's browser. These go against a relational DB supported by SQL.

I would like to chat with those who have ported OpenEMR / CottageMed / FreeMed to BSD.

I am specifically seeking a recipe for the port.

Please don't waste my time with HIPAA warnings, or legal threats.......... I'm 70, have had a stroke
, returned from the war in 1970, prior to which I had an entire country trying to kill me.  I have one
foot in the grave, and the other is on a banana peel, so by the time anyone could mount a case against me, I'll likely be pushing up daisies.   Regarding civil action, I own nothing, and took a vow of
poverty ages ago.  

But, since I'm still here, I might as well do something useful.

I'm an old time real-time Systems Engineer who cut his teeth on F77, COBOL64, ASM, BAL, C, C++, PASCAL, PERL, System3, SYSV, RSX-11M, RT11, VMS, DOS/VSE, MPEV, and others.

In particular would seem the directory architecture need be changed from /var/*/* to /usr/local/*

INDY


----------



## Beeblebrox (Jul 25, 2017)

Try below and see where it gets you, because I don't think you have to port it. Usually web-based apps can be directly pulled into an http server without any OS related adjustments. This should be quicker than waiting for someone to port the thing.

`git clone git -C <path> https://github.com/openemr/openemr.git`
* Install the prerequisites yourself (trial/error), but databases/mysql**-server or databases/mariadb***-server and lang/php** are obvious
* Choose an http server you like among many other alternatives: www/lighttpd, www/nginx, www/hiawatha and configure the server. www/lighttpd might be the easiest for new starters.
* Start the http server and php-fpm & see how it goes.


----------



## goprisko (Jul 25, 2017)

Thanks!
I'll give it a try!

INDY


----------



## SirDice (Jul 26, 2017)

goprisko said:


> Please don't waste my time with HIPAA warnings, or legal threats.


Why would anyone even consider such action? It's open source software, you have every right to do what you want with it, as long as it's in accordance with the license. Which, according to their Github page, is GPL.


----------

